
Video appears to show Uber self-driving car running red light in SF - DemiGuru
http://www.sfexaminer.com/uber-self-driving-vehicle-appears-launch-red-light-first-day-sf/
======
DemiGuru
Joe Fitzgerald Rodriguez, reporting for the San Francisco Examiner:

    
    
        The cab pulls up to a red light on Third Street in South of Market, by the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art. A pack of cars flies through a yellow light, and one even drives through the first moment of a red light.
    
        About three seconds after the light turned red, an Uber self-driving car can apparently be seen traveling through the red light at moderate speed as a pedestrian walks across the intersection on the right side of the intersection.
    
        In its blog Wednesday, Uber wrote it launched self-driving vehicles in California without self-testing permits from the DMV because it has drivers in the vehicles. “We have looked at this issue carefully and we don’t believe we do (need permits),” Uber wrote.
    
        Earlier Wednesday, a social media report spotted another self-driving vehicle running a red light near the Marina District.

~~~
CarolineW
... and now with line breaks:

    
    
        The cab pulls up to a red light on
        Third Street in South of Market, by
        the San Francisco Museum of Modern
        Art. A pack of cars flies through a
        yellow light, and one even drives
        through the first moment of a red
        light.
    
        About three seconds after the light
        turned red, an Uber self-driving car
        can apparently be seen traveling
        through the red light at moderate
        speed as a pedestrian walks across
        the intersection on the right side
        of the intersection.
    
        In its blog Wednesday, Uber wrote it
        launched self-driving vehicles in
        California without self-testing permits
        from the DMV because it has drivers in
        the vehicles. “We have looked at this
        issue carefully and we don’t believe
        we do (need permits),” Uber wrote.
    
        Earlier Wednesday, a social media
        report spotted another self-driving
        vehicle running a red light near the
        Marina District.

~~~
hammock
And now in an actual readable fucking format. Please do not use code format
for block quotes. Put it in italics or something.

The cab pulls up to a red light on Third Street in South of Market, by the San
Francisco Museum of Modern Art. A pack of cars flies through a yellow light,
and one even drives through the first moment of a red light.

About three seconds after the light turned red, an Uber self-driving car can
apparently be seen traveling through the red light at moderate speed as a
pedestrian walks across the intersection on the right side of the
intersection.

In its blog Wednesday, Uber wrote it launched self-driving vehicles in
California without self-testing permits from the DMV because it has drivers in
the vehicles. “We have looked at this issue carefully and we don’t believe we
do (need permits),” Uber wrote.

Earlier Wednesday, a social media report spotted another self-driving vehicle
running a red light near the Marina District.

------
CarolineW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180172)
(11 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13179901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13179901)
(5 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180776)
(2 comments)

Other submissions without comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13184274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13184274)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13184991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13184991)

